# مشروع اثراء المحتوى الرقمى العربى



## sarah ganem (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشروع إثراء المحتوى الرقمى العربى
يعتبر مشروع إثراء المحتوى الرقمى العربى من المشاريع الأساسية لحملة النهوض باللغة العربية لفريق " إحياء " ...

ستنقسم خطة العمل فى المشروع إلى قسمين أساسيين:

*مشروع الترجمة:
سيتمحور مشروع الترجمة فى ترجمة المقالات العلمية والصناعية
فقط الموجودة فى الموسوعة الحرة العالمية "ويكيبديا " لأن هذا المحتوى العربى يعانى فقراً
شديداً فى هذا الإتجاه.
وستكون فى التخصصات الآتية:

• الكيمياء.
• علم الأدوية (الفارماكولوجى).
• هندسة الميكانيكا.
• هندسة الكهرباء.
• الهندسة المدنية.
• الهندسة المعارية.

لابد أن تكون متخصصاً فى أحد هذه المجالات حتى تشترك فى هذا المشروع...ولكن أيضاً لا تقلق من صعوبة الترجمة..لأنها ستكون بإستخدام برنامج
جوجل
Google Translator Toolkit
والذى يسهل الترجمة ويجعلها أفضل جودة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cukPuA7hrL8


للإشتراك فى مشروع إحياء لإثراء المحتوى الرقمى العربى
http://sites.google.com/site/reviveclub/
وإنضم إلينا فى الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=156176773550&ref=ts


----------

